# MTNL Delhi Stable DSL but no internet light.



## SpdierVenomCT (Jul 7, 2014)

So I brought MTNL Internet connection a few days ago and Iam having trouble now. I have two modems and both are configured and I tried using both and Iam having same problem. NO INTERNET LIGHT. Iam getting great SNR Margin and Line attuention with SNR being 31 and 30 and Line Att being 15 20 for DL/UL Respectively. Actually the thing is that connection gone day after I got the bill and it gone instantly while I was browsing.Again, its not a modem problem. So I called 1504 and a lineman came and he said its not line problem and rather problem from exchange. He called someone and told all info of my line to that guy and... he said it will be back in a day or two and he said its not line problem and *poof*. The lineman is actually a nice guy. He said its CHAP Login error and DNS is fine and its not VPI or VCI Issues.So now five days had passed and no internet whatsoever.. I need to use my slow 2G Connection because of this issue. 

P.S I actually paid the bill and still its not working


----------



## SpdierVenomCT (Jul 10, 2014)

please, someone reply


----------

